# Lied von Eis und Feuer: George R. R. Martin verkündet Schreib-Plan



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. August 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Lied von Eis und Feuer: George R. R. Martin verkündet Schreib-Plan*

						Während die Fernsehserie Game of Thrones inzwischen zu Ende gegangen ist, warten Fans der Roman-Vorlage weiter auf die Fortsetzung. Bei einem Event in London hat Autor George R. R. Martin nun bekanntgegeben, in welcher Reihenfolge er sich seinen diversen Projekten widmen möchte. Konkrete Termine gibt es jedoch nicht.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Lied von Eis und Feuer: George R. R. Martin verkündet Schreib-Plan*


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (11. August 2019)

*AW: Lied von Eis und Feuer: George R. R. Martin verkündet Schreib-Plan*

Man kann nur hoffen, dass George R. R. Martin es schafft zumindest die "Song of Ice and Fire" Reihe zu beenden.
Wenn man die bisherigen Zeiträume zu Grunde legt, kann das ja noch locker 8-10 Jahre dauern.
Und die Fans machen sich ja inzwischen auch Sorgen um seinen Gesundheitszustand (der Mann ist auch schon fast 71 und lebt nicht unbedingt besonders gesund).

Als jemand, der selber noch auf Fortsetzungen anderer Buchreihen wartet, empfände ich es als sehr bitter, wenn die Reihe nicht abgeschlossen werden würde.


----------



## mrpendulum (11. August 2019)

*AW: Lied von Eis und Feuer: George R. R. Martin verkündet Schreib-Plan*

Martin ist ausgebrannt. Ich denke viel wird nicht mehr kommen. Er sucht stets das Rampenlicht und zieht sich nicht für seine Projekte zurück. Die falsche Herangehensweise.


----------



## Nosferatu (11. August 2019)

*AW: Lied von Eis und Feuer: George R. R. Martin verkündet Schreib-Plan*

kann wer anderre auch machen.


----------



## VeriteGolem (11. August 2019)

*AW: Lied von Eis und Feuer: George R. R. Martin verkündet Schreib-Plan*



mrpendulum schrieb:


> Martin ist ausgebrannt. Ich denke viel wird nicht mehr kommen. Er sucht stets das Rampenlicht und zieht sich nicht für seine Projekte zurück. Die falsche Herangehensweise.



da hat aber jemand ein vorurteilbehaftetes Bild von zurückgezogenen Autoren in einer Holzhütte am Fjord vor sich.....


----------



## Cosmas (11. August 2019)

*AW: Lied von Eis und Feuer: George R. R. Martin verkündet Schreib-Plan*



VeriteGolem schrieb:


> da hat aber jemand ein vorurteilbehaftetes Bild von zurückgezogenen Autoren in einer Holzhütte am Fjord vor sich.....



Besser als mitm Apfelbuch im Starfucks zu hocken wäre es allemale...sone schicke Hütte am Fjord, bissel Ruhe und ne malerische Landschaft würden ihm sicher nicht schaden...


----------



## mrpendulum (11. August 2019)

*AW: Lied von Eis und Feuer: George R. R. Martin verkündet Schreib-Plan*



VeriteGolem schrieb:


> da hat aber jemand ein vorurteilbehaftetes Bild von zurückgezogenen Autoren in einer Holzhütte am Fjord vor sich.....



Da bewertet nur jemand seine abgenommene Qualität und Produktivität.


----------



## Quantor (11. August 2019)

*AW: Lied von Eis und Feuer: George R. R. Martin verkündet Schreib-Plan*

Das schlimme ist ja, dass er testamentarisch verfügt hat, dass seine Bücher / Buchreihen nicht von anderen Autoren/Verwandten fertiggestellt werden dürfen, sollte er  vor der Vollendung aus dem Leben scheiden.  (Jedenfalls hat er das letztes Jahr mal in einem Interview gesagt. Selbst wenn auch nur noch wenige Zeilen fehlen würden. 

Angesichts des doch schon sehr fortgeschrittenen Alters ist es nicht unbedingt sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass man das "offizielle" Ende von Eis und Feuer niemals zu Gesicht bekommen wird.


----------



## jadiger (11. August 2019)

*AW: Lied von Eis und Feuer: George R. R. Martin verkündet Schreib-Plan*

Ist doch absolut lächerlich was der macht, bevor da irgendwas fertig ist. Ist der doch längst Tot 
und dann wird das natürlich keiner fertig schreiben. 
So kann man sich natürlich auch aus der Affäre ziehen, das man es so viel besser gemacht hätte, in dem 
man das ganz nie in die Endphase bringen wird.

Der schreibt doch schon fast ein Jahrzehnt nicht mehr, ist aber dank TV Show ständig in den Medien. 
Da wird nichts mehr groß rum kommen, bei dem Tempo müsste er alleine für Feuer und Eis 150 Jahre alt werden.

Die Geschichte wird niemals abgeschlossen von ihm und das ist auch gewollt so. Zeit schinden ohne Ende 
und hoffen das ihn der Tot vorher hollt um ja nicht ein Ende schreiben zu müssen. 
Den die Chance das dass Ende eben ebenfalls nicht das ist was man erwartet hat ist recht groß. Er wird auch immer nur
mit den Positiven Aspekten in Verbindung gebracht nie aber mit den negativen der Serie. Die Grund Story stammt von ihm nur 
die Umsetzung der Serie halt nicht. Aria hätte genauso diesen bescheuerten Move gemacht als Beispiel, der ganze Aufbau von ihr 
was ja nur für die Tat. 

Selbst mit dem Wissen von heute was nicht angekommen ist und was schon, hat man aber die Grund Geschichte eben schon erzählt. 
Die Logiklücken der Story in der Handlung sind viel zu groß, die eben nicht nur an der Filmischen Umsetzung liegen.
Das er keine Lust hat das ganze möglichst schnell fertig zu schreiben ist also klar, die Erwartungshaltung ist schon so hoch das er auf jeden fall 
diese nicht Erfüllen wird.


----------



## Aegon (11. August 2019)

*AW: Lied von Eis und Feuer: George R. R. Martin verkündet Schreib-Plan*

Das war's dann also wohl mit der Reihe. Schade.


----------



## Mahoy (11. August 2019)

*AW: Lied von Eis und Feuer: George R. R. Martin verkündet Schreib-Plan*

Tja, Martin ist der Gefangene seines eigenen Erfolgs und Egos geworden und quasi an sein Werk gefesselt.

Ich vermute, er hat schon seit Jahren keine Lust mehr auf die Reihe oder auf das Schreiben an sich, kann das aber nicht zugeben, weil er dann sehr unbeliebt werden würde und weg vom Fenster wäre.

Oder er will eigentlich etwas ganz Anderes anfangen, aber wenn er bekannt gibt, dass er dafür "A Song ..." cancelt, wird seine Fanbase das neue Projekt aus Frust meiden und sowohl diese als auch potenzielle neue Interessenten werden fürchten, dass das neue Projekt auch nie vollendet wird.


----------



## Nosferatu (11. August 2019)

*AW: Lied von Eis und Feuer: George R. R. Martin verkündet Schreib-Plan*

Für was auch der hat kohle ist alt lasst ihn doch mal. Interpretiert das ende selber. Wie bei The Sopranos. Besser gehts eh nicht.


----------



## Mephisto_xD (11. August 2019)

*AW: Lied von Eis und Feuer: George R. R. Martin verkündet Schreib-Plan*



mrpendulum schrieb:


> Da bewertet nur jemand seine abgenommene Qualität und Produktivität.


Schon krass, dass hier einige regelrechte Besitzansprüche stellen. Der Mann ist jenseits der 70, in dem Alter hockt jeder "normale" Rentner 6 Stunden am Tag vor der Glotze, lästert über die Hecke vom Nachbarn, und genießt danach ein Bier am Grill. Der Mann muss überhaupt nicht mehr produktiv sein. Und heißt es nicht immer hier im Forum, besser im richtigen Moment aufhören als irgendwie noch Geld aus leblosen Fortsetzungen rauspressen?

Ich kann natürlich verstehen, dass eine nicht vollendete Saga für einige hier schon mehr als nur enttäuschend wäre. Aber deshalb dem Autor einen "unproduktiven Lebensstil" vorzuwerfen inklusive Verbesserungsvorschlägen, wohlgemerkt von Leuten, deren größte literarische Errungenschaft vermutlich der Deutschaufsatz in der neunten Klasse war, geht doch etwas weit denke ich.



Quantor schrieb:


> Das schlimme ist ja, dass er testamentarisch verfügt hat, dass seine Bücher / Buchreihen nicht von anderen Autoren/Verwandten fertiggestellt werden dürfen, sollte er  vor der Vollendung aus dem Leben scheiden.  (Jedenfalls hat er das letztes Jahr mal in einem Interview gesagt. Selbst wenn auch nur noch wenige Zeilen fehlen würden.


Wenn nur einige Zeilen fehlen würden, kann man das Manuskript ja trotzdem veröffentlichen. Dann sollte das Ende ja quasi komplett sein, der gute Herr Martin ist ja nicht besonders für eine hohe Informationsdichte in seinen Sätzen bekannt.

Und wenn es nicht fertig ist: Ich denke die Show hat eindrucksvoll bewiesen, dass ein Vollenden von einem anderen Autor auch kräftig in die Hose gehen kann. Da nehme ich doch lieber ein paar Stichpunkte vom "richtigen" Autor.


----------



## thrustno1 (12. August 2019)

*AW: Lied von Eis und Feuer: George R. R. Martin verkündet Schreib-Plan*

jaja bla bla das Ding ist durch, Nächster bitte.


----------

